# Never filed or behind on your US Expat Taxes?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

We have the most affordable and easy Streamlined Procedure programs in the tax industry. It’s one-third the typical price and includes personal tax support!
😉


Never filed or behind on US Expat Taxes? Get tax compliant today!


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

If you've never filed, you're probably an Accidental American - a dual citizen with no connection to the US - rather than a US expat. If that's the case, it's very unlikely that US tax compliance is in your best interests. Staying out of the US tax system is the more sensible choice. If you need to renounce US citizenship because of FATCA problems, you can do this without ever filing US tax returns.


----------

